# Phoenix art work



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

this is the band for the Phoenix as well as box artwork. The box art work is burned in and gold leafed on a black box and then burned in again inside the lid.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the colors. New look with fire. Looks different for sure.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

very cool. i need your ideas for a day.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

cory76044 said:


> very cool. i need your ideas for a day.


the brain is always working. Most of the stuff it comes up with is deemed illegal in 27 states though. :angry:


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

drac said:


> the brain is always working. Most of the stuff it comes up with is deemed illegal in 27 states though. :angry:


You must wake up every morning and piss excellence 
(You already know I like the cigar hehe)


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Baby Gorilla said:


> You must wake up every morning and piss excellence
> (You already know I like the cigar hehe)


indeed I do Joe, tainted with a little blood! :imconfused:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Just ordered a box of these. Can't wait to try these Scott.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Mna love the design...you must be an exceptional tattooist as well.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Jon, thanks for the order, I hope you really enjoy them. The order went out today, 2 day usps with the tshirt I promised you.
Gator, actually I cannot tattoo worth shit, I just sit in the chair and look pretty.


----------

